# Pike in Utah Lake????



## ottadad (Aug 28, 2014)

http://wildlife.utah.gov/wildlife-news/1609-fish-in-utah-lake-need-your-help.html

What the heck?

I need pictures and stories to wrap my head around this...


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

good! since the pike fishing has tanked at yuba, I hope they take hold at utah lake! There will be some beasts in there with all the white bass to eat! I know it's gonna be bad for the june suckers but oh well. :grin:


----------



## fishnate (Sep 11, 2007)

utahgolf said:


> good! since the pike fishing has tanked at yuba, I hope they take hold at utah lake! There will be some beasts in there with all the white bass to eat! I know it's gonna be bad for the june suckers but oh well. :grin:


 Mr. Golf I don't know you personally so this isn't directed specifically to you but rather all those who think like you. So you're promoting illegal, expensive and dangerous behavior so long as it benefits your shortsighted and selfish desires? This will cost you and all sportsmen in the state millions of tax and license dollars to fight this problem and probably lose, but according to you it's well worth it economically and biologically just so you and a relative few others have a place to chase pike. **** the fisheries management! **** the science! **** the rest of the fishing public!!! And **** what's already working at Utah Lake and other waters around the state! It's all about me, me, me -- now, now, now!-O,--O,--O,- This mentality will continue to destroy our fisheries and cost us millions of dollars that could've been spent to improve fisheries and possibly put pike or other enjoyable species where they can be enjoyed and not harm specific environments. A vain hope -- that your bucket biologist minions get busted big time every time they do this kind of crap!


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

fishnate said:


> Mr. Golf I don't know you personally so this isn't directed specifically to you but rather all those who think like you. So you're promoting illegal, expensive and dangerous behavior so long as it benefits your shortsighted and selfish desires? This will cost you and all sportsmen in the state millions of tax and license dollars to fight this problem and probably lose, but according to you it's well worth it economically and biologically just so you and a relative few others have a place to chase pike. **** the fisheries management! **** the science! **** the rest of the fishing public!!! And **** what's already working at Utah Lake and other waters around the state! It's all about me, me, me -- now, now, now!-O,--O,--O,- This mentality will continue to destroy our fisheries and cost us millions of dollars that could've been spent to improve fisheries and possibly put pike or other enjoyable species where they can be enjoyed and not harm specific environments. A vain hope -- that your bucket biologist minions get busted big time every time they do this kind of crap!


Hear, hear.

If you want to fish for Northern Pike, go where there are Northern Pike. Don't transport them, and don't promote the illegal transportation of any species.

⫸<{{{{{⦇°>


----------



## ottadad (Aug 28, 2014)

I just hope they don't get big enough to eat the carp... then we might have to stop water skiing on that lake.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

fishnate said:


> Mr. Golf I don't know you personally so this isn't directed specifically to you but rather all those who think like you. So you're promoting illegal, expensive and dangerous behavior so long as it benefits your shortsighted and selfish desires? This will cost you and all sportsmen in the state millions of tax and license dollars to fight this problem and probably lose, but according to you it's well worth it economically and biologically just so you and a relative few others have a place to chase pike. **** the fisheries management! **** the science! **** the rest of the fishing public!!! And **** what's already working at Utah Lake and other waters around the state! It's all about me, me, me -- now, now, now!-O,--O,--O,- This mentality will continue to destroy our fisheries and cost us millions of dollars that could've been spent to improve fisheries and possibly put pike or other enjoyable species where they can be enjoyed and not harm specific environments. A vain hope -- that your bucket biologist minions get busted big time every time they do this kind of crap!


I think it went over your head ;-)


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

but on a more serious note, I know pike were planted in there back in the day by the division, correct? Why didn't they do very well in there? Were the white bass not in there or any other substantial forage fish? You'd think with the white bass population in there today that there is no stopping the pike.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Snakeheads and Asian carp are two examples of stupidity run amuck


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

utahgolf said:


> but on a more serious note, I know pike were planted in there back in the day by the division, correct? Why didn't they do very well in there? Were the white bass not in there or any other substantial forage fish? You'd think with the white bass population in there today that there is no stopping the pike.


According to my notes taken when I was part of the Utah Lake fisheries forum, white bass were put in during the mid 50's. My notes also indicated that pike were last tried about the same time. I guess they were planted more than once. Whereas the WB quickly proliferated, it would be safe to assume that they were around at the same time. As for forage fish in general, UL has had plenty to eat in there for quite a while.

This is only my opinion, and I've not talked to the UL biologists about it, but I feel the habitat enhancements related to the June sucker program have been pike friendly and allowed them to increase in numbers some. It is no coincidence that a majority of them are showing up in and around the inlet streams like Hobble creek and the Provo river. I don't think pike do all that great in most of the lake which is off color and with limited structure, but clean the water up a bit and add some structure, like at the new Hobble Creek inlet, and you have a more pike friendly area. That said, while it is true that some are being caught here and there, I really wouldn't say that the population has "exploded" either. They have been in there long enough that it would have happened by now if it was going to, even with the mandatory catch and kill regulation.

Since the evidence suggests that the June sucker habitat enhancements have helped the pike hang around and at least get a toehold, (and it stands to reason that other game species are benefiting as well) I expect that we won't hear so much bi%@#*ing about the June sucker program from fishermen anymore, right? :grin: (I know, wishful thinking)


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

Catherder said:


> According to my notes taken when I was part of the Utah Lake fisheries forum, white bass were put in during the mid 50's. My notes also indicated that pike were last tried about the same time. I guess they were planted more than once. Whereas the WB quickly proliferated, it would be safe to assume that they were around at the same time. As for forage fish in general, UL has had plenty to eat in there for quite a while.
> 
> This is only my opinion, and I've not talked to the UL biologists about it, but I feel the habitat enhancements related to the June sucker program have been pike friendly and allowed them to increase in numbers some. It is no coincidence that a majority of them are showing up in and around the inlet streams like Hobble creek and the Provo river. I don't think pike do all that great in most of the lake which is off color and with limited structure, but clean the water up a bit and add some structure, like at the new Hobble Creek inlet, and you have a more pike friendly area. That said, while it is true that some are being caught here and there, I really wouldn't say that the population has "exploded" either. They have been in there long enough that it would have happened by now if it was going to, even with the mandatory catch and kill regulation.
> 
> Since the evidence suggests that the June sucker habitat enhancements have helped the pike hang around and at least get a toehold, (and it stands to reason that other game species are benefiting as well) I expect that we won't hear so much bi%@#*ing about the June sucker program from fishermen anymore, right? :grin: (I know, wishful thinking)


good info there! I don't fish UL much, maybe twice a year for the white bass spawn and a catfish trip. Glad to see it's being cleaned up a bit with the june sucker program. I wish people would do their part and take all their trash home with them. Fishing there turns into more of a clean up job than anything else.


----------

